# 2007 Introducing Evotek Incredible Offer



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

New EvoTek bows are looking fantastic. Can't wait to bring them to Australia, and, try one myself :wink:


----------



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Intro Offer - LATEST PROMO*

From such a great response, I am now offering for the next 30 days the following Evotek promos:

to get your special pricing - enter the promo codes into our website
kriskustomarchery.com

Evotek American Hunter *introah* save $30.00
Evotek Pro-Series Evolution *introev* save $40.00
Evotek Pro-Series Impact *introim* save $40.00
Evotek Pro-Series Stalker *introst * save $40.00

This offer is only toward purchasing on-line at kriskustomarchery.com, No additional purchase necessary and no strings attached! 

This is your opportunity to see for yourself Evotek’s lightweight, lightning speed, and smooth draw. 
************************************************** ********>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Also searching for four staff shooters for Team Kris Kustom Archery
as part of our team: you will receive annually,
Shooter Cost on Evotek Bows
One Dozen Custom Fletched Arrows - you choice of custom design
Special Discounts on all on-line kriskustomarchery.com purchases
Team Logo

must be actively involved promoting archery
must be knowledgable in archery products 
must be excited about archery; mentoring and introducing youth to the sport
must keep a very active archery agenda

please email if interested*****************************************

*visit kriskustomarchery.com - offering customized arrows and quivers*

_*dealer select for Evotek, Vortex Optics, OzCustom Wraps, JCRodsmiths, Schrade, and Dusty Jakes*_

we accept all major CCs and paypal


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*bows on line?*

I did not think Evotek was a online bow line? 
Will they ship the bow anywhere?


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*Bows on Line are Available through Dealer*



bartman said:


> I did not think Evotek was a online bow line?
> Will they ship the bow anywhere?


yes, as a dealer selected for Evotek Bows atkriskustomarchery.com, they do offer the bows online and will ship anywhere. They do carry a full line of archery and hunting equipment; customize arrows and quivers.


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Take advantage of these...*

Just received news the Evotek American Hunter is ending their promo debut soon, if you want one of these Awesome bows - be a great time to take advantage of the promo offer at kriskustomarchery.com; We have in stock two *RED* and two *GREEN *American Hunters using the promo code on our site - introah - will receive a $30.00 savings.

Also, from our last Sportsman Classic Vendor Show - we have 3 offers on Vortex Optics in our stock - will sell at VORTEX lowest allowed MAP pricing! 
visit kriskustomarchery.com

*2 Vortex Sidewinders 8x42 each $189.99*
*1 Vortex Vulture 10x50 $269.99*

pm me if interested and I will give you the appropriate credit on your purchase price on listed Retail.


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

Where’s the truth

If you have read some of my other threads, I have made no attempt to hide the fact, that I do not believe in Internet sales of new product (Support your local dealer). But, this reply is not about that, it is about the truth. I just came back from hunting camp with a few old friends, one who is looking at becoming an Evotek dealer. He was told that he could not sell Evotek bows over the Internet. He could advertise on his web page, but the bows have to be sold in his store and not though the mail.

So is kriskustomarchery.com selling to everyone and mailing the bows out of their protected area, or are they just advertising to their local customers. And if they are selling their bows mail order does Evotek know of this.

Old Time Dealer


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*look at web site*

Take a look at DEALER PROGRAM on their site, this will help.
http://www.evotekbows.com/


----------



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Selling over the Internet*

Internet sells are allowed on the condition the bows are picked up at our shop, sold locally; if this has been misconstrued, I apologize, and has been clarified for those not familar with dealer guidelines. This offer is good to that effect, however we do offer national sales of our other equipment and hunting accessories items which can be purchased on the internet and be delivered by mail; excluding Vortex Optics, which work as the same as an Evotek Dealer. 

Thank you for your inquiry, kriskustomarchery.com is not by far trying to undercut any other dealers on the Evotek Bows; we respect all our hard working dealers and distributors.

Our sales in profits help fund our mission in mentoring and helping youth into the outdoors and into the sport of archery, especially at risk youth; hence the name Kris, in memory of our youngest son you died tragically in an accident, who so loved the sport of archery. 

Evotek is aware of our listing internet as they are aware as I of the condition if bows are sold via by net, they are to be locally picked up at our shop. Good luck to your friend! As there are many more Evotek dealers needed out there!


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*That's better!*



evotekshooter said:


> yes, as a dealer selected for Evotek Bows atkriskustomarchery.com, they do offer the bows online and will ship anywhere.
> I am glad we cleared this up. Alot of shops that would have got the Evotek line would have had a fit:embara:


----------



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

evoteker said:


> evotekshooter said:
> 
> 
> > yes, as a dealer selected for Evotek Bows atkriskustomarchery.com, they do offer the bows online and will ship anywhere.
> ...


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow!

This thread has sure had alot of action lately, I'm sorry I missed what was going on. I have been on the road for a few weeks and have been diligently trying to provide these bows to our valued customers. I am happy to say that Evotek is making believers out of alot of dealers. We are standing behind our dealers in an effort to provide bows to everyone who wants to carry the very best out on the range or into the woods. (Thank you.)

It seems that there has been some misunderstandings about the internet sales. (Clarify) We will allow our dealers to advertise through every avenue available, with respect to other dealers. At this time there are many potential Evo shooters that have no way of getting there hands on our bow line, due to our growing dealer base. In order to provide these customers with there product we have agreed to ship a bow direct from the factory to someone who would like to shoot the very best. Now please understand that if a potential customer lives in an area where there are no dealers currently, this sale will go through our plant for approval and only when there are no dealers within a reasonable distance from the customer. This is for a limited time only and all sales are completed through our office. We hope that this will get an Evotek bow into your area and help establish a dealer base for that area. We do not allow any of our dealers to ship bows from there shop as seems standard for the industry. I hope this will answer any questions concerning internet sales. We consider the internet a valuable advertising tool for anyone to use such as Kris Kustom Archery. We apologize for this misunderstanding and stand behind Kris Kustom Archery completely in there efforts to advertise via Archery Talk. We are looking forward to getting into your area and wish everyone has a safe, successful hunting season.

Thank you,
Tim Glass
Evolution Archery Technologies.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

here you go April


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

Tim at Evotek,

I saw on an earlier post that some one gave out the name of Jim Glass as the contact person at Evotek, was that a mistake or are there both a Jim and a Tim. It does not really matter, because what I am reading here on AT is something I thought I would never see again in the archery industry. It appears that you personally are out making dealer calls and are willing to take the time to answer questions here on AT. I have not seen that type of commitment from a bow manufacturer for many years. Again I have not seen or herd of an owner (I am assuming you are the owner) working with not only the dealers, but the end users like you are since the King “Fred Bear” him self.

Now don’t get me wrong, I am praising your commitment, not your bow. I will let you know if it is everything I hope it will be, when I shoot one. Also, for those who think I am kissing up to see if I can get a free bow, my local dealer has them on order and I will be trying one from them and paying cash for it, if I like it.


Old Time Dealer


PS. I just reread my reply and it came to me that someone out there in AT land, is going to get mad because I compared you to Fred Bear. For the record, there is not another person out there who compares to Fred Bear at this time. I am just saying Fred Bear got his start calling on dealers and working with the end users at tournaments, not spending 3 mil in advertising per year.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*cool*

Old Time Dealer that was a great post 
I hope to see you shooting a EVOTEK bow soon and when you do maybe I will put you on a big buck in Ohio:wink: 
I have a American Hunter and have a Stalker on order, when it show's up I will PM you and might take the drive to see you.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

im going to Evotek myself wating on the bow to get in i also got my bow from Kris Kustom Archery. Im definatly looking forword to getting it and setting it up for the 2007 3D season. I will post pics of the bow when i set it up.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Old Time Dealer,

Since I can't show the smile on my face to have someone out there provide me with this type of compliment.... 

I can only aspire to attain a fraction of the respect that has been given to a gentleman such as Fred Bear and only hope that I can represent Evotek in a manner that our fellow archers will appreciate. Thank You.

Furthermore, I would like to update you, along with the other AT'ers viewing this thread. I am the son of Jim (owner) and along with my two brothers we are visiting shops and attending events as representatives of Evotek who love archery. I am currently in North Carolina visiting some shops and friends in this fine state and I only hope that one day I can have the privilege of shaking your hand and possibly sharing a campfire with someone such as yourself. If there are any questions that you have regarding Evotek or just archery in general send me a pm.

Thanks once again
Tim Glass


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

u gusy who are odering these bows will not be disapointed i bought mine 2 weeks ago and absolutly love it

evotek u guys did one hek of a job


----------

